

Show HN: Tools and frameworks you should know - sudars
https://github.com/srsudar/tools-you-should-know

======
sudars
Occasionally I'll come across a github project, realize it is exactly what
I've been looking for, and then see that it has thousands of stars and
everyone already knows about it. This collection should give you a good place
to start looking for useful and popular tools, especially if you're new to a
language.

